# Brilliant metal polishes and Renaissance wax



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

after a wee chat ont he phone with Mr Caledonia, he made me spend some more money and i saw myself purchase these little gems last week 










Brilliant no1 metal restore and no2 polish accompanied by Renaissance micro crystalline wax

the kit arrived today and i picked the worst peice of metal i could find to hand....my front door handle! taped half of it up to give you guys a decent 50/50 shot...

no reflections to be had! nice.....:thumb:

i applied the tinyest amount of No1 restore to a M/F and proceeded to polish it up, this was then buffed off and quickly followed by No2 polish which added the sterile reflections i was after 

once this process had finished i added the tinyest layer of the Renaissance wax and this is what it turned out like after all of 5 minutes polishing by hand...










tape removed



















all in all i have to say this is the BEST metal polishing combo ive tried to date!

well worth the £27 all three items cost 

thanks for looking

Davy :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

so your prefer Davy then?:lol:
cracking 50/50 shot - i take it these three products are o.k for exhausts and the like?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

yes they are ideal for exhausts 

dave davy just not david lol :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> yes they are ideal for exhausts
> 
> dave davy just not david lol :lol:


fair does 
roll on pay day


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

hehe you wont be dissapointed dude


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> hehe you wont be dissapointed dude


no, but my debit card hates me :lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice Davy.
Glad you like it.
Now get those wheels done and waxed.
Then sit back and watch the beading.

Stainless steel polished and waxed With Renaissance wax.









1. Natural state.
2. Protection oil removed. But not polished.
3. Finished after polishing no wax.










Gordon


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

can i ask where you bought from??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks, looks awesome

Where can I get all three from please?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i would post but unfortunatley id be breaking the rules


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

^^^ same question here too!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Some bits here:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/car-care-products-engine.html

But not the wax...


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

No link But Fleabay. :lol:


----------



## PhilW (Oct 27, 2005)

I use Briliant on all my polished parts in my engine bay, comes up a treat, but ive always found it not that abrasive, if you get water marks on the polished parts i always need something like Autosol first then Briliant stuff.

And ive got a few polished bits lol....
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/philwarren11/Cupra/DSC06862.jpg

I still need to try some other products tho.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Very nice Davy.
> Glad you like it.
> Now get those wheels done and waxed.
> Then sit back and watch the beading.
> ...


Gordon is number 2 after the metal restore?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Also good for polishing knives...


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Renaissance is truly awesome on polished metal. the beading is unreal 

MUCH prefer this over 1000p for bare metal LSP


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Also good for polishing knives...


and swords


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> Gordon is number 2 after the metal restore?


No Davy.
1 Has the protection oils present. All metal has a slight oil added during manufacture to protect from tarnishing or corrosion.

2. Is just the oils removed prior to any treatment.
3 is the completed item after. Restore, polish with no wax.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks Gordon,

how did you remove the protection oils?


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks very much for the review, i know what im buying on payday.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

not a problem dude


----------

